# At least 1 month before DirecTV fixes Wishlist/Season Pass!



## DogGone46 (Dec 26, 2006)

At least 1 month before DirecTV fixes Wishlist/Season Pass!

Wishlists not generating. Don't bother restarting or resetting your system. It doesn't help. This seems to be a random problem. Sometimes it happens to one receiver in our house, while the other receiver is OK.

I called DirecTV yesterday. You need to call them too, because until they get a certain number of complaints they don't "register it as a problem." The closest DirecTV got to knowing about this problem is one that is related to Season Passes. They are working on a permanent fix for the Season Pass problem, but it will be at least a month before it is downloaded to the customers. CALL DIRECTV AND SPEED THINGS UP!


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

Sheesh, only two posts and both are the same.

I was able to resolve my issue and things seem back to normal. See http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4705866&&#post4705866.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

Where is this "at least 1 month" time frame coming from? The CSR? A guess pulled from thin air? An insider you know at DirecTV?


----------



## Billy66 (Dec 15, 2003)

Been on the sauce DogGone46?


----------



## petersweston (Nov 2, 2006)

This may also explain random restarts all over the place. If D* Is trying to fix a problem They may send out random signals causing machines to reboot without a reason   It makes folks think there is something wrong  My machine never restarts unless i did something IE: Last month I bought a new entertainment center and Plasma tv. Natuarly I had to unplug my tivo. Before that no reboot for like 7 months since my last revamp. Every so often I revamp my system to clean up wires and such and it usually requires me to power down my tivo. 

My unit is on a ups so random power outages dont cause it and the first thing i look at after the restart were clocks not on ups and no blinky blinky.(Oven clock, No ups can handle my oven  )


----------

